# Habistat Mat & Habistat thermostat problems!



## Nocturnalcolonel (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I got a albino leopard gecko yesterday which is approx 3-4 inches, so I got a heat mat & thermostat the thermostat & mat have been on for 24 hrs or so and still havent reached desired temp it's set at 90f but the heat light never goes out, so I've turned the temp down to check the heat light will go off & it does about 78f.... So what's going on? The air temp is reading about 76f. Also I've got a glass tank with bark chips but removed the chips from the warmer hid for better heat distribution, any help offered would be great! Because the gecko hasn't eaten yet & am worried the heat is a major factor!
Thanks for any help that can be offered


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome to RFUK.

I think there may be a few things going on here. Firstly, the temperature you need to measure is the FLOOR temperature. Heatmats won't heat the air and that is fine for a Leo. Place your thermometer (a digital one is best) on the floor over the heatmat. Secondly, ignore what the "temperature" setting says on your thermostat - it is just a guideline. Turn the stat up until your thermometer tells you that the floor temperature is correct.

Thirdly, and perhaps most important, is your choice of substrate. Wood chips are a good insulator and will block the heat from the mat coming through - especially if they are more than a few millimetres deep. Personally, I would change them - I feel they are just about the worst substrate to use - sorry. The reason I say this is, apart from blocking the heat, they pose a huge risk to your Leo if it accidently eats some - either when trying to catch prey or when licking (which they do quite often). They are also unhygienic and unless changed regularly (expense) they can smell. Far better to use tiles, slates, vinyl flooring (Lino), reptile carpet or paper. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## firebellycon (Apr 7, 2010)

*hi*

hi, i have had the same problem with habistat heatmats, I ended up having to get a red spotlight bulb to get it to desired temperature, i had to use a dimmer switch aswell to set it to the correct temperature.
what size is your terrarium and what wattage/size is your heatmat?
they also don't need it at 90, 80-85 is sufficient enough!
Where is the heatmat under the terrarium or inside?
if it is outside the terrarium you could try using some polystyrene tiles which you can buy from the reptile shop or your local fish aquarium shop.
tape them in place so it locks in the heat and they may rise the temperature a little!

I have to have a slight dig here you don't buy the pet until you have got their home to the desired requirements as it can cause them to become stressed!

hope this helps a little all the best x


----------



## Nocturnalcolonel (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, a taped the digital temp display to the floor where the heat mat is, & now reads 86f & climbing so will use this as a guide. The bark chips that I have are those really dark brown ones they are about 2inches long, I have slate hides and also a small piece of slate where the gecko seems to pass stools on which is easy wash and wipe, hopefully this will prevent any smell occurring.
Thanks for the advice it was a big help and more accurate way to determine the temp.


----------



## Nocturnalcolonel (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol dig taken on the chin! 
The temp was correct the whole time just my placement of the digital thermometer was poor, it's now taped on the floor, heat mat is under glass tank and temp reads 88f but am fiddling with the temp as I type!
So is about 85f find for the warm side?


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have no idea what temps should be but, Tape + rep = bad news


----------



## Nocturnalcolonel (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol the tape will be fine


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nocturnalcolonel said:


> Lol the tape will be fine


.
You need to research what damage it can do, check out the site ,lots of threads


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

firebellycon said:


> hi, i have had the same problem with habistat heatmats, I ended up having to get a red spotlight bulb to get it to desired temperature, i had to use a dimmer switch aswell to set it to the correct temperature.
> 
> Habistat heatmats are usually one of the better ones (unless you had a duff one). With correct placement of the thermostat probe and thermometer, and a thin substrate, you should have no problem getting the floor to the correct temperature. A heat bulb should not be required unless your house is stupidly cold.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I disagree with a lot of this advice. My responses in red.


----------



## firebellycon (Apr 7, 2010)

jools said:


> I am sorry but I disagree with a lot of this advice. My responses in red.


hi thats fine everyone has there own opinion half the things people say not to do on the forums and to do aren't always correct.

when i set up my gecko set up i had a faunarium to start with so thats what i'm going by on the advice!

i personally don't rate habistat heat mats, lucky reptile ones are better!

I expected someone to say this is wrong thats wrong, i'm only going by my experience.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not saying anything is "wrong" with your post - as you say, we all have our own opinions - just that I disagree with aspects of it


----------



## firebellycon (Apr 7, 2010)

jools said:


> I am not saying anything is "wrong" with your post - as you say, we all have our own opinions - just that I disagree with aspects of it


i was wrong with 80-85 its better at 90 sorry.


----------

